# pontiled cologne



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

saw a few of these the other day, this one also featured in McKearins


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

backsde


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

bottom


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 19, 2009)

Tom is that the one you dug from the wolfeboro wash out? Jim


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 19, 2009)

got this one over in melvin, remember the place I took you and we found sqaut, had to take critter, he's got the nose


----------

